# JJ Redick wins NPOY



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Redick tops Morrison for AP player of year*

INDIANAPOLIS -- J.J. Redick, whose 3-point shooting led Duke to a No. 1 ranking for most of the season, was selected the national player of the year by The Associated Press on Friday.

The senior guard was second in the nation in scoring this season, capping a career in which he became the Atlantic Coast Conference's all-time leading scorer and Division I's most prolific 3-point shooter.

Redick is the record sixth Duke player to win the award, with five winners coming since 1992. The award was first presented in 1961.

[MORE IN URL]


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Redick tops Morrison for AP player of year*

Who here thinks Morrison deserved it more?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

No surprise here, it's East coast bias. The truth is Morrison was on in primetime only a few times while each and every one of JJ's games were on ESPN at 6 or 8 EST or Sundays on FSN. I'm not trying to take anything away from JJ, but it's the truth.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Redick tops Morrison for AP player of year*

eqaully, yes... more? you're nuts


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

It's too bad that everyone went overboard with the scoring race, when the best player in the country all along was Redick's teamate.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think there is that much bias to it.You could have gone either way and you certainly could have given Brandon Roy a lot more consideration than either Rudy Gay or Allan Ray.JJ Redick did what he did against the toughest schedeule in the nation(against the rpi).Morrison played against a strength of schedeule rated in the mid 90's.In my completely biased opinion that makes what Redick did more impressive.

They should have shown more Gonzaga games on national TV.We could have seen them play San Francisco,Santa Barbara and Loyola Marymount.I believe those were all really competitive games too.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Congrats Redick :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Well deserved J.J.. :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This is just the AP choice...

USWA (United States Writers Association) named them co-MVP's

The one's that really matter are the Wooden and Naismith awards, which are announced on April 3rd and April 8th respectively...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont have a problem with redick as poy he did it on a little bigger stage than morrison and was breaking some long standing records to boot, if this were the draft forum i would mention that morrison is a better pro prospect and a better talent but its not so i wont.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

please, keep the draft doo doo in that other forum :laugh:


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> No surprise here, it's East coast bias. The truth is Morrison was on in primetime only a few times while each and every one of JJ's games were on ESPN at 6 or 8 EST or Sundays on FSN. * I'm not trying to take anything away from JJ*, but it's the truth.


Yes, you are.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Adam says:

no profanity


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that game was great, as was the tussle


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Adam Morrison is the best player in college basketball. No question


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Redick tops Morrison for AP player of year*



Steez said:


> Who here thinks Morrison deserved it more?


Me, without a doubt. These awards in all sports and now college ball is all about politics. We all know Redick is overrated. And in Morrison he dominated Redick.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Redick tops Morrison for AP player of year*



NeTs15VC said:


> And in Morrison he dominated Redick.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Redick had a great yr. Both were deserving but I don't have a problem w/ JJ taking it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Congrats to Adam for the Chevy POY award


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Redick tops Morrison for AP player of year*

This is well deserved, but no one can clearly make a case for one player over the other without using personal bias so a co-NPOY situation with Redick and Morrison would have been best in my opinion.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It really is a coin flip between the two. Ultimately, there is no consensus NPOY this year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am indifferent,b ut my vote would be Adam. I heard taht he is diabatic, and to play that competive as a diabatic is impressive in my eyes. I am lucky to keep my blood sugar even when I worked out


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

JJ is my boy....My first post on this board and i want to Nominate it to JJ


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Welcome!!!

Stop by the ACC Forum. Please, turn into a regular!


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

i have posted several times on there now but thanks for welcoming me and i could not be any other fan but a DUKE FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO BLUEDEVILS :jump:


----------

